

HumaneJS - Simple, modern, browser notification system. - wavded
http://wavded.github.com/humane-js/

======
krainboltgreene
I don't like this style, mostly because they don't "stack".

Here's an example:

* User clicks on the good button, notification pops up. * User clicks on the bad button. Notification still there. * User clicks clicks clicks. Alert finally shows, but 5 times in a row.

~~~
wavded
I was thinking about that as well, I'm game for adding stacking or having the
option for the timeout to not finish before showing the next message. This is
controllable somewhat by setting the timeout to something less.

e.g. humane.timeout = 500;

~~~
wavded
added forceNew option to make new message replace old immediately

------
ricknsteve
This looks cool. I'm a fan of notifications in general and I like thinking of
how notifications can be improved and such. I will say that this is a
departure from notifications I usually see on the web with the sliding block
that has an 'x'.

Comparing it to humanmsg, the messages themselves are similar although it
would be better if it had (not sure if it does and was disabled) the message
log.

~~~
wavded
Thought about this too. IMO this can be handled better so many different ways
by different apps and I wanted to keep the main part simple. Perhaps an add
on?

------
MatthewPhillips
Why would I use this rather than the notifications api? To support IE? Any
other reason?

~~~
tmhedberg
Firefox doesn't support the notifications API either. Currently only Webkit
browsers do.

~~~
nichol4s
Actually, only Chrome does.

Example's can be found here:
<http://www.html5rocks.com/tutorials/notifications/quick/>

------
Meai
Please don't take it personally, but I would never use that and neither should
anyone else. First of all, building a 'notification system' is incredibly
easy, it's just javascript popups. Reading through your code and adapting it
to my own application would be a waste of time. Pick any decent js framework
and you can do this within fractions of an hour. Secondly - don't do popup
notifications ever. They are the antithesis of user intent. Nobody ever
'wants' to see a popup.

~~~
krainboltgreene

        First of all, building a 'notification system' 
        is incredibly easy, it's just javascript popups.
    

No it's not "just javascript popups". Notification systems are clean, and non-
intrusive ways of notifying the user of an important event or alert. There is
no such thing as "just javascript popups". It takes an understanding of both
UX and UI to create.

    
    
        Secondly - don't do popup notifications ever. 
        They are the antithesis of user intent. Nobody 
        ever 'wants' to see a popup.
    

I rarely "go with the grain", but I think Apple, Ubuntu, and a huge amount of
web applications would say you're wrong. Users like to be notified of things,
but they don't like to be interrupted. Notifications like this are the best
way to achieve this.

~~~
Meai
> I rarely "go with the grain", but I think Apple, Ubuntu, and a huge amount
> of web applications would say you're wrong.

I don't think you understand what a notification is. A notification is purely
for informational purposes. Popups in general can sometimes be better than the
alternative.

------
rgbrgb
Beautiful.

